# Edward Reynolds: Man cannot bind God by a debt of nature



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2020)

Now God being most free, not only in himself, but in the diffusion and communication of himself, unto any thing created (which, therefore, he cannot be naturally or necessarily bound unto), and being also a God infinitely beyond the largest compass of the creature’s merit or working, it follows, that neither men nor angels can lay any necessary claim unto God, by a debt of nature (as a stone may unto the centre by that natural impress, which directs it thither); but all our claim is by a right of promise and voluntary donation: ...

For more, see Edward Reynolds: Man cannot bind God by a debt of nature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

